
Show HN: COBOL-inspired simple terminal menus in Ruby - gfysfm
https://github.com/sgoedecke/cobi
======
fouc
Nice, I recently heard about the COBOL terminal menus on HN, so that's pretty
cool you went and implemented something like that for ruby :)

